# Welches Kinderfahrrad 24 Zoll?



## gecco1 (22. Januar 2012)

Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe!
Ich suche für meinen Sohn ein Kinder MTB Grösse 24 Zoll!
Ich hab mal bei unserem Händler nachgefragt,und der nannte mir unter anderem diese Bikes!

Spezialized
*Hotrock A1 FS 24 Boys*

http://www.specialized.com/at/de/bc/...&scname=Kinder

Hotrock 24 21-Speed Boys

http://www.specialized.com/at/de/bc/...&scname=Kinder

Zusammenfassung Spezialized!
http://www.specialized.com/at/de/bc/.../62167,62164,0

Merida

Dakar Champion-V

http://www.merida-bikes.com/de_at/bike/2012/99/Kids/Dakar Champion-V

Ninety-Six Junior 624-sus

http://www.merida-bikes.com/de_at/bike/2012/97/Kids/Ninety-Six Junior 624-sus


Da ich von den Schaltungen,Rahmen,Felgen und Federgabeln in dieser Grösse keine Ahnung habe möchte ich hier mal nachfragen!
Bei Merida gibts Gewichtsangaben bei Spezialized leider nicht!!!
Welches Bike hat die jeweils besseren Komponenten?
Bitte um Kaufhilfe?Danke


----------



## stivinix (22. Januar 2012)

Eher Hardtail als Fully. Ausstattung ist relativ ähnlich. 
Gruß
St.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thor_snow (22. Januar 2012)

Hab letztes Jahr das Cube Kid 240 gekauft für meinen Sohn . Super Teil für unseren Jungen . 

http://www.cube.eu/kids/kid-240/kid-240-boy-green/


----------



## NoSaint_CH (23. Januar 2012)

Habe mir die Spezis auch angeschaut. Bin kein Technikspezialist und kann nur von Anmutung und Einschätzung meines Sohnes sprechen. Das A1 FS ist wirklich ein tolles Teil, sieht gut aus und ist im Gewicht vertretbar, die Gabel hat zwar angesprochen, war aber mit dem Gewicht des Jungen (knapp 25 Kilo) unterfordert (sprich: in Werksauslieferungs-Zustend hat etwas weniger Druck im Reifen mehr bewirkt als die Federung in der Gabel - kann bei Sprüngen anders aussehen - konnten das nur im Laden testen). Das "normale" 24er schien mir im Vergelich ne Bleigefüllte Gurke, da war einzig der Preis attraktiv.

Bei Spezialized findet man schon Gewichte: http://www.dk-content.de/bike/pdf-archiv/tests/kinderbikes_1203.pdf (hier für das A1 FS - inklusive paar andere nette Räder) oder hier für das normale 24er http://www.evanscycles.com/products...012-kids-bike-24-inch-wheel--ec023684#answers - wobei mir das A1 deutich leichter (und wesentlich hübscher) vorgekommen ist als das normale Hotrock.

Letzten Endes wurde es aber doch ein Islabike. Rund 2 Kilo weniger Gewicht sind immerhin gegen 20 % weniger, die Dämpfung lässt sich mittels voluminöserer Reifen etwas komfortabler trimmen und der Einsatz solcher Räder macht eine Federung sowieso nicht unbedingt nötig. Zudem hab ich meinem Jungen eine Mehrfachübersetzung vorne nicht auch noch zutrauen wollen - ist schon für Erwachsene nicht immer einfach eine vernünftige Kettenflucht drin zu haben und als Nicht-Schrauber sind mir "einfache" Lösungen lieber (musste grad ein Gabelservice an meiner Fox-Gabel machen lassen, für den Preis hätte ich mir gleich nochmal ein Kinderbike leisten können). Weiter waren (CH-Preise) die Specialized im Vergleich einfach zu teuer - aber das ist natürlich immer abhängig vom Standort und den Verkauspreisen der Händler.

Cube wäre auch eine nette Lösung gewesen, wobei ich mir hier zum Vergleich doch auch das Scott Scale näher angeschaut hätte.

Möglichkeiten gibt es viele, ich würde die Räder insbesondere vom Kind testen lassen, da die Rahmen- und vor allem Sitzhöhen anders sind und das schon mal ausschlaggebend sein kann ob das Rad halt passt oder nicht (Islabike baut hier eher klein, für das A1 FS hätte es noch länger nicht gereicht - was "gegen oben" natürlich wieder den Spielraum einschränkt).

Marc


----------



## thor_snow (24. Januar 2012)

Da wir wir ein Cube Händler in der Nähe haben und ich mir eh ein neues Bike gegönnt habe , hat Sohni gleich eins mitbekommen 
, und sicher testen sollte er sie schon selber  wenn man die Auswahl an Hädlern hat


----------



## Biebertaler (30. Januar 2012)

thor_snow schrieb:


> Hab letztes Jahr das Cube Kid 240 gekauft für meinen Sohn . Super Teil für unseren Jungen .
> 
> http://www.cube.eu/kids/kid-240/kid-240-boy-green/



Die Räder  sehen halt optisch ansprechend aus, spielt ja gerade beim Nachwuchs ne entscheidende Rolle 

Hab meinem Sohn ein Cube Kid Team 240 geholt, das Rad ist zwar noch ne Nummer zu groß für ihn. Er kanns aber kaum abwarten das es paßt......

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/85/p1060356w.jpg/


----------



## Datt-Jana (28. Februar 2012)

Mmmmmh ...
Ich suche auch gerade ein Fahrrad für meinen Sohn in 24 Zoll.
Ich hab nun durch euch von diesen Cube-Rädern erfahren und
finde auch dass die von der Qualität her und natürlich auch
dem Aussehen her ganz ordentlich wirken.

Zwei Freunde von meinem Sohn haben aber Räder von Puky,
die ich nun hier gefunden habe: 
http://www.mytoys.de/Fahrräder/Fahrräder-Co/KID/de-mt.sp.ca01.05.01/
Könnt ihr mir sagen wie ihr die findet?
Oder sollte ich ihm vielleicht auch eines von Cube kaufen?
Was wären denn so die markantesten Unterschiede der 
verschieden Marken?
Ich denke ja auch ein bisschen daran, dass er sicherlich sehr
gerne ein Rad hätte, welches seine Freunde auch haben.
Oder denk ich da vielleicht auch in die falsche Richtung?
Könnt ihr mir kurz dazu sagen was ihr mir raten würdet?


----------



## Cyborg (28. Februar 2012)

Hol dir ein Speci und werde glücklich.


----------



## NoSaint_CH (28. Februar 2012)

An welches hättest Du denn gedacht? (Link leider nur auf die generelle Homepage).

Nur so zum Vergleich: das 24er hier wiegt gemäss Katalogangabe knapp 15.6 Kilo (und mit verachtenswerter Rücktrittbremse - so ist sicher, dass die Kids nie vernünftig im Gelände bremsen lernen werden), in echt dürften das dann eher 16 Kilo sein. Wenn das Kind so etwa 25 Kilo wiegt, somit rund 64% vom Körpergewicht. Kurz mal umgerechnet auf einen 80-Kilo Mann würde das ein Fahrrad von 51 Kilo geben - somit hat sich die Diskussion ob das "was wäre" vermutlich erledigt (zumal man manchmal diskutiert ob man nun einen Fahrradschlauch von 100 oder 140 Gramm montieren soll).

Die "richtigen" Kinder-MTB's werden bei 24 Zoll um die 11 Kilo wiegen. Das ist immer noch viel (fast auf Niveau eines teuren Erwachsenen-Fullies) aber die gegen 5 Kilo Unterschied zu einem Puky sind gigantisch und sorgen für viel Frust, spätestens wenn es mal bergauf geht.

Aber - und das sollte man auch nicht unterschätzen, sind die Kinder-MTB's allesamt in Auslieferungs-Standard nicht strassentauglich! Heisst: weder Licht noch Reflektoren (obwohl - manchmal sind paar kleine dran). Als Schulfahrrad für jeden Tag wäre zumdem ein Gepäckträger oder zumindest ein Spritzschutz praktisch, beim MTB sind solche Sachen höchstens als Zubehör zum nachrüsten zu bekommen.

Also ist die Frage nicht, ob ein Puky grundsätzlich was taugt, sondern für was man das Teil eben braucht. Als Sport- und Fungerät für den Spass, für die Ferien, Geände oder gar mal ein Bike-Rennen taugt das sicher nichts, als (relativ bezalbare) Alternative um mal einen Kilometer auf Asphalt geradeaus zu rollen, ist so was aber durchaus denkbar.

Wir haben aktuell ein billiges 16 Zoll Teil was irgendwo um die 11 Kilo wiegt und ein 20 Zoll Islabike (knapp 9 Kilo) - und mir graust es schon jetzt, wenn ich das schwere 16er wieder auf den Biketräger aufs Autodach heben muss um in die Alpen zu fahren. Das Problem ist nicht unbedingt das Ding aufs Auto zu bekommen, sondern die Berge hochzuschieben (hat nämlich weder Übersetzung noch hat der Kleine Lust das Ding selber hochzuschieben). Zum Glück hab ich schon ein neues 24er Isla in Reserve für den Grossen (selbst das Teil ist nicht viel schwerer als das 16er), dann bekommt der Kleine das 20er und hat endlich wirklich Spass am Biken "im Gelände".

Ach so: für die Schule dürfen sie die Teile nicht nehmen. Erstens zu gefährlich selber im Strassenverkehr rumzufahren, zweitens sieht es die Schule nicht gern, wenn die Schüler mit Rädern ankommen (über Sinn uns Unsinn lässt sich im Forum nachlesen). Zudem wären mir die teuren Räder einfach zu Schade um von paar Idioten auf dem Schulhausplatz kaputt gemacht zu werden - aber das Problem hat vermutlich nicht jeder (was bei uns auf den Schulhof abgeht würde eher zu Schwerkriminellen im Hochsicherheitsknast passen - da ist man froh um alles was zu Hause eingeschlossen ist).

Marc
ich würd's lassen mit diesen Billig-Spielzeug-Rädern, damit hat keiner Spass und im Widerverkaufswert sind diese Stahl-Teile auch nichts mehr Wert, womit sich eben teurere Markensachen schnell mal relativieren (Cube, Scott, Islabike und noch paar andere, lässt sich alles im Forum nachlesen).


----------



## Datt-Jana (28. Februar 2012)

Hey "NoSaint_CH",

danke für die super Antwort!
Mir leuchten die von dir genannten Fakten auch auf jeden Fall ein
und ich werde meine Entscheidung überdenken.

Darf ich dich nochmal nach der Sache mit der hohen Kriminalität an
der besagten Schule fragen?
Werden dort ständig Räder gestohlen oder wie?
Sollte ich dafür vielleicht noch auf ein spezielles Schloss achten?
Wie habt ihr dieses Problem gelöst?

LG


----------



## gecco1 (1. März 2012)

Wir haben uns jetzt für ein Specialized 26 zoll Hardrock Sport entschieden,und haben es nicht bereut!
Wirklich ein klasse Teil!

Hier gibts Tests von Fahrradschlössern!
http://www.testberichte.de/t/1/2802/0/1.html
http://www.testberichte.de/testsieger/level3_fahrradteile__zubehoer_fahrradschloesser_864.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (5. März 2012)

Habe super Erfahrung mit dem Cube 200 und 240. Beide voll gelände- und kindertauglich zu absolut fairem Preis.


----------



## schoeppi (5. März 2012)

Tolles Rädchen für das Geld:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1751/a54178/sl-240-2011.html


----------



## Pan Tau (5. März 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Tolles Rädchen für das Geld:
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1751/a54178/sl-240-2011.html



...leider war weder auf der Seite des Shops noch auf der entsprechenden Univega-Seite (http://www.univega.com/de/bikes/modelle-2011/category/cross-country/model/alpina-sl-240.html) eine Gewichtsangabe zu finden, aber bei dem Aufbau tippe ich eher mal auf RAD denn auf Rädchen...


----------



## schoeppi (6. März 2012)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> ...leider war weder auf der Seite des Shops noch auf der entsprechenden Univega-Seite (http://www.univega.com/de/bikes/modelle-2011/category/cross-country/model/alpina-sl-240.html) eine Gewichtsangabe zu finden, aber bei dem Aufbau tippe ich eher mal auf RAD denn auf Rädchen...



Kann ich Dir sagen.
Serie sind es 13.5kg.

Folgendes empfiehlt sich zu ändern:

Lenker (original Stahl, 500gr.!) gegen Alu Flat Bar,
Reifen (knapp 800gr. das Stück) gegen Schwalbe Smart Sam
Spart 700gr. ein, macht dann 12.8kg. 
Kein schlechter Wert, für ein Fully schon gar nicht.
Das viel gelobte Speci ist nicht leichter.

Dazu sollte man die Feder noch tauschen, original zu hart.

Alles zusammen kostet rund 60 EUR, damit das Bike noch keine 300.

Dafür bekommt man 24 Gänge, bietet sonst kaum einer bei 24 Zöllern.
Und noch einiges mehr.


----------



## Pan Tau (6. März 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Folgendes empfiehlt sich zu ändern:
> 
> Lenker (original Stahl, 500gr.!) gegen Alu Flat Bar,
> Reifen (knapp 800gr. das Stück) gegen Schwalbe Smart Sam
> ...



...das klingt doch glatt so, als ob Du das schon hinter Dir hast - hast Du?

Wie auch immer, ich würde wohl auch die Acera-Komponenten entsorgen und mir mal die Laufräder genauer ansehen.


----------



## Diman (6. März 2012)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, ich würde wohl auch die Acera-Komponenten entsorgen und mir mal die Laufräder genauer ansehen.


Ich würde dann lieber gleich einen Rahmenset in XS holen. Wie zB damals von BMC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (6. März 2012)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> ...das klingt doch glatt so, als ob Du das schon hinter Dir hast - hast Du?
> 
> Wie auch immer, ich würde wohl auch die Acera-Komponenten entsorgen und mir mal die Laufräder genauer ansehen.



So ist es, sonst könnte ich das ja kaum so genau sagen. 

Wieso die Acera Komponenten entsorgen?

Für Kinder-Ansprüche ist das doch mehr als in Ordnung.
Und mehr als das was die anderen bieten.

Die LR sind übrigens überraschend leicht, und haben alles ausgehalten was da so kam.

@Diman: das funktioniert aber erst ab einer gewissen Körpergrösse.
Aber klar, wenn die Kleinen ambitioniert sind machts natürlich Sinn so bald wie möglich weg vom reinen Kinderrad hin zur kleinsten
RH eines "richtigen" MTB.
Hab ich jetzt bei meinem Junior auch gemacht. 
Er hat jetzt ein Radon ZR 7 Race, mit Reba, X9, Fulcrum Red Metal und tralala.
Stolz wie Oskar, iss ja klar!


----------



## Cyborg (7. März 2012)

Diman schrieb:


> Rahmenset


Bei CRC gerade Kona Kula 2-4 Rahmen für 103,-.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=74543


----------



## Tiri (8. März 2012)

Sohni bekommt für Ostern auch ein neues Bike. Er schwärmte für das Cube 240, passte ihm auch ganz gut. 

Ich fands ehrlich gesagt zu schwer... 

Nun hat er beim Orbea-Händler ein Kids-Orbea probegefahren http://www.orbea.com/de-de/bicis/modelos/mx_24_xc/#presentacion und wir haben uns nun dafür entschieden. Farblich wählte er das rot/weiße.
Orbea ist vom Gewicht leichter als das cube und mit Umbauarbeiten (Vorbau, Lenker, Reifen) wirds noch leichter und kämen preislich ganz sicher unter 300 Euro 

Ggf kommen noch ein andere / leichtere Felgen, dass entscheiden wir wenn Bike da ist...


----------



## schoeppi (8. März 2012)

Das Orbea hat aber nur 7 Gänge, vorne nur ein Kettenblatt.

Meiner käme damit nicht hin, aber jeh nachdem wo bzw. was ihr fahrt kann das ja völlig i.O. sein.


----------



## Diman (8. März 2012)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Bei CRC gerade Kona Kula 2-4 Rahmen für 103,-.
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=74543


Leider nur mit Disk.


----------



## Tiri (9. März 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Das Orbea hat aber nur 7 Gänge, vorne nur ein Kettenblatt.
> 
> Meiner käme damit nicht hin, aber jeh nachdem wo bzw. was ihr fahrt kann das ja völlig i.O. sein.


 
Ja, das ist richtig, hat nur ein Kettenblatt vorne. Notfalls können wir dies später umbauen lassen. Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben welche Schaltung für die Kids ausreicht mit 2 Kettenblätter ?


----------



## schoeppi (9. März 2012)

Soweit ich weiss gibt es keine 2-fach Kurbeln für Kids.
Aber warum keine 3-fach?


----------



## acmecorp (10. März 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss gibt es keine 2-fach Kurbeln für Kids.
> Aber warum keine 3-fach?



Ich glaube, er möchte eher den Kettenschutzring gegen ein Kettenblatt tauschen. Sieht machbar aus.
Schaltung: einfach eine 3-fach auf 2-fach begrenzen. Shifter auf 1 entspricht dem kleineren KB. Begrenzung nach unten durch eine angepasste Zuglänge und nach oben ganz normal mit der Einstellschraube.

2-fach-Kurbeln für Kids gibt es zuhauf: AC Mini LE, Sinz Expert, Stronglight Impact Kid, Miche Young...


----------



## BikerDad (11. März 2012)

Das einfachste ist eine alte 3 fach Kurbel kürzen. Am 24 Zoll der Großen habe ich so eine auch verbaut und dann auf 2 fach begrenzt mit äußerem Schutzring, Übersetzung 24 / 34 und hinten 11 - 34. 

Die oben genannten Kurbeln AC und die Sinz gehen aber nur 1 fach, außen kannst Du vielleicht noch einen Schutzring montieren. 

Die Stronglight und die Miche gibt es zwar in den richtigen Längen, aber wenn das kleinste KB ein 34 er ist hat man auch nicht viel gewonnen. Auf die Position des Großen würde ja dann der Ring kommen. 



Grüße


----------



## oldnoschool (7. Oktober 2012)

Federgabeln die nicht ansprechen und Gewichte zwischen 12 und 15kg gibt's bei den großen MTB Marken wie Scott, Cube, Merida, Stevens,Specialized, Ghost...
Und dass bei eine Kindergewicht von vielleicht 25kg bis 30kg. Ich selbst würde kein Bike über 12kg fahren - daher finde ich die ganzen Dinger für Kids unzumutbar.

Und dann sind an den meisten noch diese billigsten Stahlblech Schaltwerke von Shimano verbaut. Und die Bremsen muss man sich auch gut ansehen - teilweise für Kinder nicht bedienbar und meistens schwer dosierbar.

Bessere alternativen sind m.E.:
islabike *Beinn 24*: 8,8 kg, SRAM X4, 8 Gang,  Bremsen absolut kindergeeignet. Ausschließlich Direktversand aus UK: 350 GBP + 30GBP Versand. Keine Federung. Kommt als Standard mit modert breiten Reifen auf Wunsch wirds aber mit Stollenreifen, Crossreifen oder Rennradreifen ausgestattet --> Mein Sohn fährt seit 2 Jahren ein Beinn 20 und das Rad ist echt hochwertig, robust, leicht, ... - würde ich immer wieder machen. Und im Freundeskreis sind inzwischen schon drei weitere Kinder damit ausgestattet.
Alternativ ein Hardtail MTB mit 10,6 kg <*Craig 24*>, 10 Gang. Echt mit Grips gemacht und nicht nur "Schrott in Original Teamlackierung". Kostet dann auch stolze 650 GBP.
Vorne nur ein Kettenblatt zu haben macht meiner Erfahrung nach auch Sinn - wenn ich sehe was Schalten bei 7jährigen für Konfusionen erzeugen kann.

Kaniabikes: Mit unter 10kg und für "nur" 499 gibt's noch das allerdings ebenfalls ungefedert *Kaniabike Twentyfour*. Habe ich noch nie life gesehen - macht aber auf dem Monitor auch einen guten Eindruck.

...kennt noch einer ein gutes 24" Kinderrad unter 10kg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (7. Oktober 2012)

oldnoschool schrieb:


> ...kennt noch einer ein gutes 24" Kinderrad unter 10kg?



Orbea MX 24" Team: 9,9kg, EUR 429.-


----------



## schoeppi (17. Oktober 2012)

oldnoschool schrieb:


> Federgabeln die nicht ansprechen und Gewichte zwischen 12 und 15kg gibt's bei den großen MTB Marken wie Scott, Cube, Merida, Stevens,Specialized, Ghost...
> Und dass bei eine Kindergewicht von vielleicht 25kg bis 30kg. Ich selbst würde kein Bike über 12kg fahren - daher finde ich die ganzen Dinger für Kids unzumutbar.
> 
> Und dann sind an den meisten noch diese billigsten Stahlblech Schaltwerke von Shimano verbaut. Und die Bremsen muss man sich auch gut ansehen - teilweise für Kinder nicht bedienbar und meistens schwer dosierbar.



Das stimmt so nicht.

Meiner fuhr ein Merida 624 SUS, ein Fully, 3 x 7, also 21 Gang. Und die brauchte er auch.
Die Gabel arbeitet sehr wohl, und beim Dämpfer habe ich eine passende Feder eingebaut, dann tat der auch seinen Job.

Bei der Bremse habe ich auf günstige, aber sauber funktionierende Tektros gewechselt.
Noch ein paar kleine Änderungen an Reifen, Stütze, Lenker und Vorbau und das Rad wog unter 12 kg, als Fully!
Gekostet hat das alles wenig, in Summe kam das Rad nicht mal an die 400 EUR, NEU!


----------

